
The ridiculous, Cachemonet-esque Bloomberg 404 page - projectant
https://www.bloomberg.com/404
======
castlegloom
[https://theoutline.com/404](https://theoutline.com/404)

------
solomania9
Steph Davidson: [http://paralleluniver.se/](http://paralleluniver.se/)

~~~
projectant
Ah, provenance! So cool, thanks :)

------
BOBOTWINSTON
I recall this being at the top of /r/webdev 3 or 4 years ago. It turns out
that a lot of the subsections have their own themed 404s as well.

My personal favorite:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/404](https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/404)

~~~
projectant
OMG. That is really hilarious.

------
grabcocque
Bloomberg are normally described as a reliably joyless organisation, so it's
nice that employees are allowed to have SOME fun.

------
cstavish
In a similar spirit, the Bloomberg Businessweek magazine used to have zany
cover designs (my favorite featured a sweaty Steve Ballmer in a Clippers
jersey dribbling a basketball captioned " _BASKET BALLMER_ ") but they've
since switched to plain, solid colors.

~~~
o_nate
Yeah, my favorite was the animated GIF of a flying Jeff Bezos inside a
cardboard box.

